# First Shirt job need designer to design.



## rcuevas29 (May 30, 2013)

I am new to the T-shirt industry and got my first job. We use coral Draw 5X and are very new to it am in the process of hiring a designer but have not yet. I am needeing a t-shirt design for a baseball team to for approval we only do Sublimation printing so can't include the color white on the design. I am willing to pay a fee to the individual who is willing to help create it. This is my first customer so really don't wanna loose them. Can anybody help PM me for all team details and what they are wanting.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

What are you looking for.. why can't there be any white ( not knowing anything about sublimation ) but anyhow tell me what you need and together we can get you where you need to be...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

johnnyb57 said:


> why can't there be any white


There is no white sublimation ink. Similar to a color laser or inkjet printer.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Thankin you splat (for lack of your name) is that what it is kinda like goin to staples and buyin inkjet sh*t from avery and ironing in on...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

johnnyb57 said:


> Thankin you splat (for lack of your name) is that what it is kinda like goin to staples and buyin inkjet sh*t from avery and ironing in on...


No, sublimation is much, much higher quality than inkjet transfers. On par, I would say better, than screen printing.


----------



## BryanR (Dec 20, 2012)

sublimation dyes into the fabric through gases and such


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Thanx, if I understand correctly it's like adding vinyl to a garment.. how does the finished product feel to touch..


----------



## BryanR (Dec 20, 2012)

Not quite, but you dont feel anything. When the temperature of the inks heats up to a certain point, it turns into a gas and actually dyes into the shirt


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Now that we all got daily info on sublimation if you are looking for someone to do your design.. take a moment and go by my website at www.art4tees.com and see some of my stuff.. I work fast and reasonable.. attaching design that has white in it but whatever I would do for you would obviously work for you..
dlac


----------



## wrkmn5 (May 22, 2011)

Pm full cant send message


----------

